# Gefäschtes COLNAGO MTB / Fake Colnago Mountainbike



## AlexBer (20. April 2020)

Hallo liebe MTB-Gemeinde,

als Neuling erlaube ich mir meinen ersten Beitrag. Eine Warnung, die den ein oder anderen hier sicher nicht überrascht. Aber ich wäre für ein paar Infos sehr dankbar gewesen bei meiner Google-Recherche zu Colnago-MTB vor ein paar Tagen. Aber Google fand nichts, auch nicht hier in den Tiefen des Forums...

Es geht um ein offensichtlich gefälschtes vintage COLNAGO Mountainbike. Entdeckt, natürlich und wo auch anders: bei eBay.it - dort eingestellt von einem angeblich Ahnungslosen, der behauptete, den Rahmen selbst neu lackiert und aufgebaut zu haben. Ganz offensichtlich, selbst für mich als Laien nach einigen Minuten Betrachtung der Details... ein Fälschung, ein Plagiat, was billiges aus China. Aber andere sehen das vielleicht nicht und kaufen, werden betrogen und riskieren evtl. Ihre Gesundheit mit solch einem Billig-Schrott. Obwohl doch ein italienischer Markenname drauf steht!

Und damit dieses Wissen und die Bilder nicht verloren gehen und auch noch in Monaten/Jahren für andere auffindbar sind und eine Warnung sind, hier hochgeladen und verlinkt. Noch kann man die Auktion sehen, der Verkäufer hat das Rad allerdings bereits verkauft. Zum zweiten mal, den gleiche Fälschung ging über gleichen Verkäufer bereits im März über den Tisch....

FAKE COLNAGO MTB
Artikelnummer: 143578021842
Verkäufer: danicek78
Auktions-Titel: Mtb vintage colnago’s graphics flutted gilco desing
Standort: Umbertide, Italien
Auktion:








						Mtb vintage colnago’s graphics  flutted gilco desing read all description  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Mtb vintage colnago’s graphics  flutted gilco desing read all description bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ich hoffe sehr mit diesem Beitrag anderen eine hilfreiche Information hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2020)

in der beschreibung steht, dass er nicht weiß ob es ein colnago ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexBer (1. Juni 2020)

... und weiter geht es. Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen in Deutschland.

Wieder zwei angebliche COLNAGO Mountainbikes. Beide sich sehr ähnlich und ohne die üblichen Echtheitsmerkmale eines Colnagos. Kann auch trotz Google-Recherche keine Hinweise auf Echtheit finden (zB einen Katalog oder alte Fotos).

Ich bin der persönlichen Meinung, dass diese Räder nicht echt sind und man bei Kauf-Interesse persönlich vor Ort sehr genau prüfen sollte. Egal ob bei diesen beiden Rädern oder anderen, ähnlichen.

Rad Nr. 1: *COLNAGO de luxe MTB Retro Classiker*
Standort: Leipzig / Preis 550€


Link zum Angebot:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Leipzig Mitte finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Rad Nr. 2: *Colnago MTB*
Standort: Kassel / Preis 109€



Link zum Angebot:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Kassel finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Haben andere Forums-Mitglieder ebenfalls schon mal den Verdacht bei einem Rad gehabt, dass es evtl. nicht vom angegebenen Hersteller ist? Oder schon mal ein Rad gekauft, was sich hinterher als Fake erwies?
Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Antworten. Und falls nichts kommt, dann um so besser und dieser Thread hier als kleines Archiv 

Am liebsten wäre mir aber, wenn mir einer eine Katalog-Seite zu diesem Rad hier uploaden würde - und mich als übervorsichtigen Idioten darstellt. Dann könnte ich in Ruhe eine Probefahrt in Kassel oder Leipzig vereinbaren ;-)


----------



## nilsi2001 (10. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe bei jemandem in Kassel ein Colnago Maxim gekauft. Es war sogar noch der Händleraufkleber drauf sodass es nachweislich aus Kassel kam. 
Ich will sagen das in Kassel könnte schon echt sein da es dort nen Bikeshop gab bzw. Gibt der damals Colnago verkauft hat.


----------



## saturno (13. Januar 2021)

das ist nach 6 monaten sicherlich nicht mehr zu erwerben......................................


----------



## FahrradFidel (5. April 2021)

nilsi2001 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei jemandem in Kassel ein Colnago Maxim gekauft. Es war sogar noch der Händleraufkleber drauf sodass es nachweislich aus Kassel kam.
> Ich will sagen das in Kassel könnte schon echt sein da es dort nen Bikeshop gab bzw. Gibt der damals Colnago verkauft hat.


Es wird gerade wieder eins aus Kassel verkauft


----------



## Ivenl (12. April 2021)

Wenn's wichtig ist schreibt mich an, ich komme aus Kassel, mein Vater lebt dort und sammelt Vintage Rennräder, den kann ich bestimmt mal vorbei schicken. Gibt dort auch nen Händler der auf Restoration solcher Räder spezialisiert ist, den man ggf. Zur rate ziehen könnte.


----------

